#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Fespa - Fepla - Drill και Windows7 Pro 64 bit

## Xάρης

Μόλις εγκατέστησα τα Fespa, Fepla και Drill σε Windows 7  Pro 64bit χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Νομίζω όμως ότι η έκδοση Pro (Professional) είναι απαραίτητη για παλιές  εφαρμογές.

----------


## dimitris85

ποια έκδοση fespa εγκατέστησες τότε στα windows 7?

----------


## Xάρης

Αγαπητέ Δημήτρη, μάλλον δεν το πρόσεξες αλλά η ανάρτηση στην οποία αναφέρεσαι είναι του 2010, προ >5,5 ετών!!!
Προφανώς και δεν μπορώ να θυμάμαι ποια έκδοση του Fespa εγκατέστησα πριν από σχεδόν έξι χρόνια.
Η τελευταία έκδοση του Fespa (Ver. 15) τρέχει στα Windows 7 χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση η LH-Λογισμική είναι η πλέον αρμόδια να σου απαντήσει σε ερωτήματά σου σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση των προγραμμάτων της σε διάφορα λειτουργικά συστήματα.

----------

